# Tomz Double Shaft Knife Massager



## Kentuk55

Wow! That's interesting. It does have a nice slow speed, and reversable. Thnx for the review Harry. Looks like that blade mowed right threw that tall grass…


----------



## DanYo

good review hairy …glad you like your new tool
Regards
Dan


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Nice review hairy.


----------



## flintbone

Good job on the review hairy. 
I love mine also. I got one from Tom last year and I wouldn't be without it.
Keep up the good work.
flint


----------



## mbs

Interesting. it's much cheaper than Tormek and it has some versatility that tormek doesn't offer with the way that the discs can be change easily. I think the tool rest for planes on the tormek may be an advantage though.


----------



## Wolffarmer

That looks pretty neat. I am not a carver but it gives me ideas about plane and chisel sharpening


----------

